# Globale IP-Adresse auslesen - Java Applet



## Bud (6. Mai 2010)

Liebe Leute! 

Mich plagt da ein Problem. Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit die globale IP-Adresse zu protokollieren. Das Java-Applet dient als Umfragesoftware und um die Ergebnisser zweier unterschiedlicher Webanwendungen zu verknüpfen, wollen wir die IP-Adresse nutzen. 

Aber wie bekomme ich die ausgelesen? Habt ihr da eine Idee? Ich habe im Forum nichts gefunden. 

Gruß,
Bud


----------



## FArt (6. Mai 2010)

1. Was ist eine globale IP Adresse?
2. Wieso hast du im Forum nichts gefunden? java-forum.org - Suchergebnisse


----------



## kay73 (8. Mai 2010)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich die IP, die vom Provider vergeben wird und die jenseits des Routers sichtbar ist? Also das, was Dir z. B. What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address anzeigt?

Um die _clientseitig_ herauszufinden, musst Du wohl oder übel über Dein Applet einen solchen Dienst aufrufen lassen. Am besten Current IP Check, der liefert eine minimal große Antwort. Die Frage ist, ob Du das wirklich willst, denn dazu musst Du dein Applet signieren, weil es eine Connection zum einem Host aufnimmt, der nicht der ist, von dem es nicht geladen wurde.

Das Applet wird doch irgendwie Antworten an den Server übermitteln; kannst Du die IP nicht auf dem Server aus dem Request auslesen?


----------

